# two new pictures of Harvey



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Who's the blonde? *I* am the blonde. Repeat after me.
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_1892.jpg

D00d Harvey says hello!
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_1819.jpg


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeee soooooo cuuuuuuuute! That tongue!!!!!!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Harvey better be careful...he's too cute for his own good...and I know where he lives. :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

he is just wayyy too cute!!! Am i meeting him and Sweetie? i cant wait!!! only a couple days away now!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

panda said:


> Am i meeting him and Sweetie?


yes!  and Llama, and Vlada...


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> panda said:
> 
> 
> > Am i meeting him and Sweetie?
> ...


Super. Jealous. Bring the babies to ME! :twisted:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That second picture gets me! I love how his lil nose is all scrunchy. Gah, he is so obnoxiously cute!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that first picture... I think my heart just melted. Harvey really is too cute for his own good.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So I just realized, Harvey's first pic looks just like another famous sometimes blond:

http://www.avclub.com/assets/images/articles/article/32835/gaga_tiff_300x1000_q85.jpg


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Harvey is always gorgeous!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ReginasMommy said:


> So I just realized, Harvey's first pic looks just like another famous sometimes blond:
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/assets/images/articles/article/32835/gaga_tiff_300x1000_q85.jpg


oh. my. gawd. :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Yayyy I'm super excited, I think Norma will love meeting other hedgies! I cant wait to meet the interesting pups as well after seeing all their cute & silly pictures online.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh! How cute is that!?!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ohh gaga.. what will she not wear is the real question :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

panda said:


> Yayyy I'm super excited, I think Norma will love meeting other hedgies! I cant wait to meet the interesting pups as well after seeing all their cute & silly pictures online.


oh yeah, 'interesting pups' IS the technical term. :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

well Maggie is queen of the house, but in her world she isnt even a dog, tomorrow is reallllllly going to be interesting to say the least! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So adorable! I love the first one he reminds me of the Lion from the Wizard of Oz with all that around his quills lol :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love that tongue!


----------

